# my pillow



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

has anyone tried one of these? I'm about due for some new pillows and was thinking of trying one.


----------



## BadgerYaker (Jul 27, 2019)

I have one and I love it. No neck pain at all anymore


----------



## die4irish (Jun 8, 2004)

we both love ours


----------



## snag (Dec 27, 2005)

We like ours, they have three types of thickness ones, a light - medium- heavy filled . I tried the medium and to me was to thick feeling wife liked that type, I went to a light filled one and it was to flat but after calling them up they said they can custom fill one to fit your need, so I then got one that is a bit light and medium filled. It does bunch up sometimes but just spread it out and it is good to go . That was with ordering on line to the factory.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Shortdrift (Apr 5, 2004)

They work GUD


----------



## Smitty82 (Mar 13, 2011)

They got some awesome art pillow cases


----------



## bobk (Apr 30, 2004)

Cheerleaders love the my pillow.


----------



## ohiojmj (Apr 16, 2004)

You might try taking that Glock with the harsh square corners out from underneath your pillow before spending money on the TV pillow.


----------



## scioto_alex (Dec 30, 2015)

I suppose this isn't what you wanted as a reply, but honestly, the best pillow I ever experienced was a dozing mare's neck.


----------



## KaGee (Sep 8, 2006)

Love mine.

I suppose pillows are like mattresses... One man's likes is another's dislike.


----------



## dowop (Aug 17, 2012)

I like mine. Really tired of the commercials though.


----------



## PromiseKeeper (Apr 14, 2004)

The first few days, I was convinced I got scammed. Couldnt sleep all night on it. Now I love it. Don't know if there is a break in period or what??


----------



## Dovans (Nov 15, 2011)

I was reading this thread while sitting in Parma University Hospital waiting room. I started talking to my wife about "My Pillow". Within seconds One lady turned around and said she and her husband loved thiers. Few seconds later a man said the same thing... Whats going on here... 
Wife and I decided to order a pillow each just to see..


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

dowop said:


> I like mine. Really tired of the commercials though.


Yea that dude really is annoying, kinda like bobk


----------



## UFM82 (Apr 6, 2004)

Slept with a down pillow for years. Heavy but soft and I'm a wadder. Tried a my pillow about a year ago and actually like it. I really like being able to wash it without having to put tennis balls in the dryer to fluff it. So far so good. Get one at Kohl's when you have a 30 percent coupon and go for it. 

You know it.


----------



## chumthrower (Mar 15, 2006)

ezbite said:


> has anyone tried one of these? I'm about due for some new pillows and was thinking of trying one.


I have four. Two at home and two on my boat. Worth the money.


----------



## Legend killer (Apr 20, 2011)

ohiojmj said:


> You might try taking that Glock with the harsh square corners out from underneath your pillow before spending money on the TV pillow.


Talk about paranoid


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

Don't have one...but have slept on one and loved it.


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

Legend killer said:


> Talk about paranoid


It was a joke.. quit trolling


----------



## bobk (Apr 30, 2004)

ezbite said:


> Yea that dude really is annoying, kinda like bobk


I just talked to the owner of my pillow. You are in luck Susan! They do have a pink pillow. He is expecting your order. I did tell him not to judge you.


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

^^^ If he doesn't order one for Dio too...I'm gonna rat him out to Dio when I see him.


----------



## hatteras1 (Jan 18, 2011)

"Probably made out of plastic too!!"


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

I've had the Medium fill since last Sunday and I gotta say I'm a believer.. I really hated to spend $40 on a pillow but it was worth every penny.. looks like I owe mike Lindell and apology.


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

ezbite said:


> I've had the Medium fill since last Sunday and I gotta say I'm a believer.. I really hated to spend $40 on a pillow but it was worth every penny.. looks like I owe mike Lindell and apology.


What kind did you get Dio?


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

fastwater said:


> What kind did you get Dio?


 He got my old pillow


----------



## loomis82 (Nov 27, 2012)

Going to get one!


----------



## ironman172 (Apr 12, 2009)

I have many and gave to the kids & grand kids that love them..... wait for a sale for less $
I'll always sleep with one
The king I don't like as well as the premium queen..... seems all fill moves out towards the ends


----------



## Mooner (Feb 12, 2017)

Don't have, nor have I ever used a My Pillow(i prefer down), and I've heard good things about them, but their commercials aren't nearly as annoying as:
The GMC Christmas-time commercial. Seems like it's on every 5 minutes. 
The Lincoln commercials with Matthew McC
The Northeast Factory Direct...."all the fancy design centers". I mean, how much does he pay for advertising on TV and radio? Low overhead? Sure...


----------



## Patricio (Feb 2, 2007)

<insert 'my pillow is easier on the teeth for those whom it may matter to' joke here>


----------



## Dovans (Nov 15, 2011)

I continually get junk email from My Pillow since I bought one.


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

Dovans said:


> I continually get junk email from My Pillow since I bought one.


I got mine at Walmart so they don't have my email address.


----------



## albionsteelheader (Nov 11, 2010)

Ironically I held off until seeing a CNBC interview and "Made in USA" logo - ended up purchasing two just this past week. If last night was any indication, it was well worth the price - used it with the dog alongside me on the couch while firing up the Lopi woodburner - it really was nice (for several reasons)....didn't have to re-position it or adjust it even tho was on a couch, which is not the best of setups. Already plan to get a few more for the cottage this summer


----------



## bobk (Apr 30, 2004)

ezbite said:


> I've had the Medium fill since last Sunday and I gotta say I'm a believer.. I really hated to spend $40 on a pillow but it was worth every penny.. looks like I owe mike Lindell and apology.


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

bobk said:


> View attachment 338295


I understand your hate sally, I was there too.. until I laid my head on this cloud from heaven.. now I know what you are getting for Christmas..


----------



## bobk (Apr 30, 2004)

Lol, cloud from heaven. You drank that whole bottle of wine didn’t you.


----------



## mike oehme (Aug 17, 2014)

bobk said:


> Lol, cloud from heaven. You drank that whole bottle of wine didn’t you.


if he drank the whole bottle of wine, then he must think his glock is his "my pillow" and why he thinks it's a cloud from heaven. who knew plastic would be so soft. lol


----------



## Fish2day (Apr 9, 2004)

ezbite said:


> .. now I know what you are getting for Christmas..


Let me interpret for you bobk; you are getting Dio's *OLD* pillow for Christmas ..


----------



## mtstringer (Jan 7, 2005)

Saw this and came to the conclusion that I had to try one. Your reviews are spot-on. We'll soon buy another one. Thanks!


----------



## hatteras1 (Jan 18, 2011)

Wait now... Are we talking My pillow for sleeping or cleaning them Glocks so not to scratch them??


----------



## ironman172 (Apr 12, 2009)

hatteras1 said:


> Wait now... Are we talking My pillow for sleeping or cleaning them Glocks so not to scratch them??


I got a glock just to beat up after reading reviews.... only really the grip gets hit.... my woods side arm when working out in it cutting,hauling,splitting, putting up stands and moving them..... a gun I bought not to care what abuse it MIGHT get, but mostly doesnt


----------



## JamesF (May 20, 2016)

bobk said:


> Lol, cloud from heaven. You drank that whole bottle of wine didn’t you.


He,drank the Koolaid!


----------



## sixtyminutes (Jan 3, 2009)

When I can buy a perfectly good pillow at Walmart for 10 bucks why in the world would I pay 40 dollars for one?
The wife bought me two of them for Christmas.
The " My Pillow" pillows really are the best pillows I own. Worth it. 
I never would have bought them.


----------



## ironman172 (Apr 12, 2009)

sixtyminutes said:


> When I can buy a perfectly good pillow at Walmart for 10 bucks why in the world would I pay 40 dollars for one?
> The wife bought me two of them for Christmas.
> The " My Pillow" pillows really are the best pillows I own. Worth it.
> I never would have bought them.


Your lucky you have a good smart wife..... your better half I would imagine


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

Keep hating all you want.. I've been sleeping soundly for weeks now..


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

ezbite said:


> Keep hating all you want.. I've been sleeping soundly for weeks now..


A little Crown will do that.


----------



## sixtyminutes (Jan 3, 2009)

ironman172 said:


> Your lucky you have a good smart wife..... your better half I would imagine


The try out has lasted over 30yrs. She tolerates the fishing and hunting obsession. Keeper.


----------



## hatteras1 (Jan 18, 2011)

ezbite said:


> Keep hating all you want.. I've been sleeping soundly for weeks now..


Tequila does that for me......


----------



## billy4prez (Feb 27, 2010)

Thanks for the info guys. I have been looking at pillows and theres so many different ones out there. The $10 pillows go flat so quickly. I was ready to pull the trigger on a nice pillow but just couldn't decide what to get. I must be getting older, I am getting a little picky about creature comfort. Good comfortable boots, socks, and now pillows are a must!


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

Im thinking that the haters never laid there head on this cloud of clouds..


----------



## bobk (Apr 30, 2004)

ezbite said:


> Im thinking that the haters never laid there head on this cloud of clouds..


Your new sleep buddy.


----------



## JamesF (May 20, 2016)

That's wrong, in so many ways!


----------



## JamesF (May 20, 2016)

BTW. I'm going to Wal mart. Cloud nine is too crowded.


----------



## All Eyes (Jul 28, 2004)

If that creepy guy ever pops out of my medicine cabinet, it won't be me who needs a pillow.


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

Hate all ya will still the Best pillow I've ever laid my head on..


----------

